# My Superco Satellite



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

I took delivery of the first production Superco Satellite today as I had the opportunity to pick it up directly from it's parents. Doc and Teresa are really great people producing rideable art. It's great to have people like them in the industry putting forth this kind of effort.

So about the frame...
Wow, can I just say WOW. What a beautiful frame. The color came out perfect, I can't wait to build it up and ride it. I'm kinda swamped at the moment so these are rushed pics but you can get a feel for it. I'll have the build done shortly with more pics and first impressions.

The geo and other such details are already posted on Superco's website: www.ridesuperco.com


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn...that looks like its gonna be clean


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Your builds are always awesome. I can't wait to see it all finished up.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya, I really want to see that thing built up.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow... Thats all I can say...


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

man i love that blue.no graphics to mess up that beautiful colour. stickerless black wheels and a stickerless black fork is the way forward. will make auch a clean ride.
looks super light. not 100% sure on the brake mounts. wheel would have to be in a certain place for caliper to grip the disk. also the cable routing im not to sure. looks like it would run on the inside of the seat stays. possible rubbing on tyre if cable/hose isnt tight? saying that it would be protected form getting ripped off in a bail


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

im really interested in seeing how it turns out and how you like the feel. ive heard lots of talk about them


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

god damn, thing looks sick... once you get a ride in we need to hear how it feels


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

awww, are those pegs ?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

the_godfather said:


> man i love that blue.no graphics to mess up that beautiful colour. stickerless black wheels and a stickerless black fork is the way forward. will make auch a clean ride.
> looks super light. not 100% sure on the brake mounts. wheel would have to be in a certain place for caliper to grip the disk. also the cable routing im not to sure. looks like it would run on the inside of the seat stays. possible rubbing on tyre if cable/hose isnt tight? saying that it would be protected form getting ripped off in a bail


Those dropouts are so short that I don't think you need a range of adjustment for the caliper.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

That color is amazing! The frame is even amazinger


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. Wrenching to commence shortly...

The dropouts are too short to matter on pad/rotor contact.
The cable routing will present no problems of rear tire interference. I looked at a pre-production complete build, it's perfect.

Yep, those are pegs. Not sure if I'll run them all the time, but I have them

There are stickers on the frame but they're on the top/bottom of the downtube instead of left/right sides. A little more stealthy, I like it.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

You should get the pedals and other parts powder coated to match the sweet sweet lovely blue.

Rockin the Velvet too...I thought you were looking for a fork that could handle a bigger axle?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Just wondering, how much does the frame weigh? it looks light enough but they didn't say anything on the site.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That looks like a Rockshox Revelation, not a Velvet.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Killer.
I'm sure no filler either, with Doc involved with the operation...

but let's just hope these bikes aren't just over-hyped frames that are insanely priced to get rich riders to bite on the trend... and did I mention insanely priced? I mean, everyone is biting balls without any/much ride info yet. Hate to be the skeptic here, but man... 


can't wait to see her built up. Just hope you don't go too overboard with the catalog flipping.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep, that's a Revelation, I thought I saw a X.

Sorry, I don't study pictures very much.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

nice.........WOW.....


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

It may be worth noting here that while I do work for a shop, this frame was not purchased at any kind of discount at all. This was a full retail purchase. So my review is unbiased and from the perspective of a normal customer.

Specific reasons that I am happy with it so far:
Geometry
Tube set
Gusset design
Clean welds
BB Shell, HT are clean and well prepped like a high-end frame should be
Weight (4.75 lbs, not yet verified)
Dedicated 24" design
Support and communication with Superco has been outstanding thus far


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Err said:


> It may be worth noting here that while I do work for a shop, this frame was not purchased at any kind of discount at all. This was a full retail purchase. So my review is unbiased and from the perspective of a normal customer.
> 
> Specific reasons that I am happy with it so far:
> Geometry
> ...


not a big deal, but I honestly wasn't that impressed with the geometry. It was designed around a tallish fork (says 18.5a-c), and even with that fork the bb height is nearing the short range. Even with a stock gold label on there you'd be sub-12" bb height.

The weight and tubeset is a whole nutha' story, that's really something to drool about, as well as the build quality I'm sure.... but, with that said, I'm sure it wouldn't make much of a street bike, esp. at that price for an easily dented tubeset, making for a high dollar disposable.

alright, I'll stop sounding like a picky punk... really can't wait to see some pics of her built up!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow man, very slick. No 2-6 love huh? (I was curious how a charger with it's unique construction would compare to my MOB...)


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

BikeSATORI - It's all good, everyone's entitled to their opinion and there is no one frame that will excel at everything. I don't do a ton of Urban so it was a secondary concern for me.

Uncle Cliffy - Thought about a Charger but I already have a MOB. Really wanted a 24" specific frame for this build.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

dang man, that looks sick!!! 
can't wait to get out and ride and give it a try. 
mine feels really weird since i switched to 24's i think alot of it was the tires you let me borrow are really narrow. its kind of fun. can't wait for the schwalbe's though.

off topic.... Want to ride Sat? brighton should be nice, also how was the avalanche course


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

climbingbubba said:


> dang man, that looks sick!!!
> can't wait to get out and ride and give it a try.
> mine feels really weird since i switched to 24's i think alot of it was the tires you let me borrow are really narrow. its kind of fun. can't wait for the schwalbe's though.
> 
> off topic.... Want to ride Sat? brighton should be nice, also how was the avalanche course


Thnx dude, still working on assembly, been really busy at work. 24's are def a big change...

I'll def be out this weekend @ Brighton some. The Avy course was excellent, I really needed to take it before I wound up buried. Got some sweet pow riding in on Mon in the back country.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

ur Utah boys!!!! o good i miss that pow. i was going to do the annual trip out there but the pops threw out the knee so no go. but tahoe is getting some so im stoked


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Utah, I was thinkin Brighton, CO...damn


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

is this thing built up yet!? I need pictures!


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

c'mon post some more pics! that looks great! hope u'll built it up soon


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

It's dumping snow here right no so hard to take any good pics. Here's a couple of shots of the completed build though.

Build Specs:
Frame: Superco Satellite, Charger Blue
Fork: RS Revelation 426 dual air, set at 80 mm
Headset: Fly Bikes integrated with Turquoise Hop-up kit
Stem: Thomson X4, 50 mm
Bars: Gravity Light, 20mm rise, cut
Grips: Fly Bikes Ruben
Bar ends: Fly Bikes, Turquoise
Rear Brake: Magura Marta, 160mm
Post: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Fly Bikes, Turquoise
Cranks: Profile, 170mm, Ti axle & bolts
Sprocket: Profile Imperial, 24t
Pedals: Fly Bikes Ruben, Turquoise
Chain: KHE half-link hollow-pin
Rims: Arrow Racing FRX, 24"
Spokes: DT Competition, silver
Fr Hub: Profile, bolt-on, non-disc
Rr Hub: Profile MTB single speed, bolt-on Ti driver
Rear cog: Profie 13t
Tires: Schwalbe Table Top (temp K-Rad on back while waiting on Table Top)

Total Weight on Ultimate digital scale: 24.89 lbs


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

sick bike man, can't wait to ride. this storm is nuts!!! i might get stuck up her in PC tonight.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Sweet! Thats a top notch build. I'm not sure I can even imagine the joys of riding a 25 lbs street bike.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Very nice... I love Profile stuff. I'll have to take a look at that rear hub. Cassette cog? 13t seems large for a ti driver... Still waiting for that PM btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

very nice, think about a matching chain?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

UC - Thanks man, PM to follow shortly

climbingbubba - dood it's dumping! Yesterday we got blasted by crazy winds at Snowbasin. I'm thinking of peeling out at 4:00 to get a night session in at Brighton.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow! I don't think it could be any more perfect. Profile stuff is just so damn nice. It looks like it weighs 3 pounds.


----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

sick bicycle!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's very clean.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Beautiful. Absoluetely clean. Love the turquise against the blue...

I thought I was the only one who matched the Thomson post and stem...

Sweet...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

looks good, Im having a hard time believing the weight though.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

That is totally bada$$


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

The weight may be accurate. My Riot is just under 29lbs as is. He has a 1.8lb lighter fork, 0.5lb lighter chain and I am sure his hub weighs less. Give it a 1/2lb. Subtrack another 1lb on the frame or so and 2" smaller wheels and it sounds about right...


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> very nice, think about a matching chain?


Almost ashamed to admit I bought a blue chain, but it didn't look right.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Err said:


> Almost ashamed to admit I bought a blue chain, but it didn't look right.


aaa at least you tired


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

wow, very slick.

I'm surprised that Fly seat looks as good on there as it does, those things are TINY!

The profile stuff is solid, I'm surprised it's actually taken this long for it to catch on as big as it has in the mtb scene. Must be a ti freehub body and bolt on 13t cog, no driver...

I'm actually thinking about picking up a revelation too... not dual air though. Have you ridden that fork before or is it new with the build? just curious what you have to say about it.


what do you think about the KHE half-link chain? I was looking at one for awhile, but have since ditched the full half-link chain idea for dead... went back to traditional chains (710SL / Industry cheapie) with only one wipperman half-link... So far I like it a lot better than my old TSC Interlock and pintle...


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> looks good, Im having a hard time believing the weight though.


I can help with that -










Also, some component weights for reference:
Frame - 5.02 lbs
Fork (uncut) - 3.79 lbs (1720g)
Cranks/BB/Sprocket/Spindle - 990g
Brake w/rotor - 340g
F Wheel w/axle and bolts - 1140g
R Wheel w/axle, bolts, driver, cog - 1330g
Pedals - 460 g
Headset - 20 g
Tubes - 170 g ea
.....

And, I'm pretty sure that krad (claimed 770g) on the back is a LOT heavier than the Table Tops (520g actual) but forgot to weigh it. I should loose a bit more weight with the tire swap and I still haven't cut down my seatpost.

I'm expecting to be under 24.5 lbs with not a single fragile part in the mix.


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

Dialed.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> wow, very slick.
> 
> I'm surprised that Fly seat looks as good on there as it does, those things are TINY!
> 
> ...


Thanks

The Fly is a funny little seat but seems proportionate with the frame, 24's

Gotta love the Profile goods. 
Profile rear hub: http://www.profileracing.com/estore.php?productid=158

Revelation - I've run a Pike before and a Revelation is basically the same but with QR drop-outs. That said, my Pike was coil and the Revelation is air. From several individuals that I trust, the Air is much better than the coil, we'll see... Lowering is a snap with the all-travel spacers. Although, for now I've lowered it by adjusting the air chambers accordingly, I may install the spacer if I don't like the feel. I really like motion control for a DJ fork. Being able to lock it out and set the Gate threshold to open only on hard hits really works nicely.

KHE - Admittedly, I just like the looks of the half-link and many other chains work just fine. I was intrigued by the light weight of the KHE. It came in at 280g IIRC once shortened.

Oh, and chainstay length actual in its current adjustment is 14 7/8"


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> The profile stuff is solid, I'm surprised it's actually taken this long for it to catch on as big as it has in the mtb scene.


Me too. BITD I had a polished set on my Shiver equiped, Wade wanna-be, Rocky RM7 laced to Double Wides  That bike was 48 lbs dry and those hubs took a beating. Still going strong on my buddies bike with no rebuilds! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice bike, thats super light!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Err said:


> I'm expecting to be under 24.5 lbs with not a single fragile part in the mix.


you could drill some holes lol


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

The fly seat rules. So tiny you forget it is there...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I geuss I wasnt looking very closely. Theres some niice components there. 

And btw, I didnt mean to say you were lying, just that it looked heavier.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> I geuss I wasnt looking very closely. Theres some niice components there.
> 
> And btw, I didnt mean to say you were lying, just that it looked heavier.


No offense taken at all dude, it's not a typical weight associated with an Urban/DJ bike :thumbsup:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Funny thing is, it could be lighter.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> Funny thing is, it could be lighter.


true, I think a couple more pounds could be shed with some creative spec'ing


----------



## lumpy81 (Jan 22, 2008)

Damn, I want one.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I just picked up some profile cranks for my B-rocket. I have poverty POWs on there now and while I do like them I am nervous that the spindle isn't long enough for my 73mm shell and chainline needs. I haven't really thrashed on it at all because of that. I got the 6" spindle off of the recommendation of the profile website and I hope it's long enough. Went with cromo for now maybe do Ti down the road. Strength was paramount to weight in that decision. I'm hoping to get my BR under 25# too  .


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

WOW Doc does amazing work. And props to Terry for running the show. Cant wait for mine.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmm needs one of these. You'd have to get a new bar though with a 22.2mm clamp diameter.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

ooouuueeee! awsome bike!!!

yeah, it would be cool to go with bmx stem, something like combatkimura suggested. and bar like DMR wingbar or something similar. BMX components rules on 24" cuz they'r bomb-proof


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> I just picked up some profile cranks for my B-rocket. I have poverty POWs on there now and while I do like them I am nervous that the spindle isn't long enough for my 73mm shell and chainline needs. I haven't really thrashed on it at all because of that. I got the 6" spindle off of the recommendation of the profile website and I hope it's long enough. Went with cromo for now maybe do Ti down the road. Strength was paramount to weight in that decision. I'm hoping to get my BR under 25# too  .


Are you referring to a Bottlerocket?? There is no possible way to get a Bottlerocket even close to 25lbs. I assume a typo (meant 35?).

In any case a 6" spindle will work with the BB. They are set-up for MTB with a 68/73 shell.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

The bmx stuff is sweet, lots of cool parts out there now. I ride the same bars that I have on there now on my big bike, it helps with keeping the feel similar and transitioning easily between bikes.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

Err said:


> The bmx stuff is sweet, lots of cool parts out there now. I ride the same bars that I have on there now on my big bike, it helps with keeping the feel similar and transitioning easily between bikes.


ah, thats ok. I don't really like the look of oversized 31.8 bars, 22.2 looks cleaner fro me and DMR Wingbar would look great on your bike.










So when you decide to upgrade your bar/stem you should go something this way :thumbsup:


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> Are you referring to a Bottlerocket?? There is no possible way to get a Bottlerocket even close to 25lbs. I assume a typo (meant 35?).
> 
> In any case a 6" spindle will work with the BB. They are set-up for MTB with a 68/73 shell.


LOL, that what the  guy was for. I'm at 38# right now hoping to get closer to 35#. Thanks for the info on the spindle, that's good news.


----------

